# I got my driver's license



## darthvaderboy (Apr 11, 2013)

Hi, I just got my driver's license in my 2nd attempt. I have never driven a car before and am still a little wary of driving on dubai roads. I was thinking of taking a car on rent and practise driving in the early hours of the morning when there is no traffic. I also find it a little difficult in remembering routes. I would appreciate it if someone could suggest some routes in dubai where there is not much traffic and where I can practise my driving. Also are there an cheap rent a car services where car services are not more than 50 a day? Thanks


----------



## simply me (Sep 17, 2013)

Congrats first of all 

I always booked online and picked the car up at Thrifty Emirates Mall, I found it the cheapest..holidayAutos.com, select where you want to pick up and drop off. 

As for practice.. I know what u mean, I've had a US drivers licences and driving for 15 years yet found it tricky at times to drive. I found GPS useless. 

Now as for areas to drive without traffic, I don't think dubai has such areas that I know of. 
I would just jump onto SZR and stay on the slow lane, exit onto service roads to practice..

Good luck, buckle up and stay safe.


----------



## looper (Apr 30, 2013)

If you still feel unsure about driving get more driving lessons...getting a license here unfortunately doesn't mean that you actually can drive. I don't mean no offense to you but I have seen too many bad drivers coming with a fresh license.


----------



## darthvaderboy (Apr 11, 2013)

looper said:


> If you still feel unsure about driving get more driving lessons...getting a license here unfortunately doesn't mean that you actually can drive. I don't mean no offense to you but I have seen too many bad drivers coming with a fresh license.


I don't mind getting extra lessons but they are very expensive. just 50 to 60 dirhams for 1 class of just 30 mins, whereas it costs almost the same to rent a car for a day


----------



## twowheelsgood (Feb 21, 2013)

darthvaderboy said:


> I don't mind getting extra lessons but they are very expensive. just 50 to 60 dirhams for 1 class of just 30 mins, whereas it costs almost the same to rent a car for a day


Not as expensive as repair bill for acar when you cause an accident and have to pay the excess.

'If you think doing something properly is expensive, try doing in wrongly and see how expensive that works out' as the saying goes :fingerscrossed:


----------



## darthvaderboy (Apr 11, 2013)

twowheelsgood said:


> Not as expensive as repair bill for acar when you cause an accident and have to pay the excess.
> 
> 'If you think doing something properly is expensive, try doing in wrongly and see how expensive that works out' as the saying goes :fingerscrossed:


u are absolutely right but my problem is not with handling or controlling the car. I need practice on the roads so that I can drive in accordance with the traffic rules. I am sure none of the driving schools would coach you to drive outside their given routes. So getting trained on the same routes again and again will not really help me.


----------



## dizzyizzy (Mar 30, 2008)

You just need to get more practice, this is a normal feeling among new drivers and sorry for stating the obvious but the only way to get over it is, err, to get more practice. Just get on with it, the sooner you do it the sooner you will feel more confident on the roads. Apply everything you've learnt and be extra careful. And stick to the slow lanes, lol.

Following the traffic rules is not enough to keep you safe around here. You need to anticipate other people's douchey moves. Read about defensive driving techniques and try to apply them as much as possible. Always expect the worse from drivers around you. That way you won't be caught off guard.


----------



## Chocoholic (Oct 29, 2012)

I agree with what others say, practice, practice and more practice! And if you can do a defensive driving course that would be beneficial. Holding a license, does not mae anyone a good driver, experience does.


----------



## Tropicana (Apr 29, 2010)

looper said:


> If you still feel unsure about driving get more driving lessons...getting a license here unfortunately doesn't mean that you actually can drive. I don't mean no offense to you but I have seen too many bad drivers coming with a fresh license.


If you have supposedly bad drivers getting a license after lessons, surely getting more lessons would not make them better ?


----------



## looper (Apr 30, 2013)

Tropicana said:


> If you have supposedly bad drivers getting a license after lessons, surely getting more lessons would not make them better ?


weird logic - its not the lessons which are problematic but the actual lack and quality.

@threadstarter: maybe you have a friend who is a good driver? Why not ask him to drive with you and share is knowledge?


----------



## XDoodlebugger (Jan 24, 2012)

XDoodle's rule #1: Please stay out of the left 3 lanes on the freeways for at least two years.

I don't suppose they taught you to keep right unless passing did they?


----------

